# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Huilen

## carly63

hallo ik ben nieuw hier en ik ben 47 jaar ik heb al vanaf mijn 15e last van angstaanvallen en hyperventilatie steeds zit er een aantal jaren van verbetering tussen maar elke keer komt het weer terug ik was 10 jaar redelijk stabiel dankzij seroxat en temesta maar een aantal maanden geleden moest ik op advies van de huisarts afbouwen met de seroxat en dat heb ik gedaan sinds maart was ik seroxatvrij maar sinds een aantal weken heb ik weer allerlei klachten waaronder veel huilen en paniekaanvallen zal ik weer aan de seroxat moeten wie kan mij helpen?

----------


## gossie

Dag carly63

Misschien weet je huisarts hier een antwoord op! Maar heb je wel eens met een psycholoog gepraat? (Ambulante GGZ.) Het is toch niet de bedoeling dat je met je paniekaanvallen door gaat. ! Helpen kan je jezelf, maar er moet wel een ondersteunig zijn van derde. Sterkte meis

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Carly.

Zoa;s het lijkt heb je toch de ondersteuning van de seroxat wel nodig.
wat is de reden geweest dat de huisarts wilde dat je er mee moest stoppen?

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Carly,

Erg vervelend zeg! Ik neem aan dat er een oorzaak is die als gevolg heeft de angstaanvallen en hyperventilatie; dit zijn twee soortgelijke uitingen van angsten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Carly,

Vervelend dat je zo'n last hebt van angstaanvallen en hyperventilatie... 
Ben je al naar de huisarts geweest voor onderzoek en/of advies?
Heb je naast de Seroxat en Temesta ook therapie gehad of gesprekken met een psychologe of iets dergelijks om de oorzaak van je angst en hyperventilatie te behandelen/weg te nemen?
Het zou kunnen zijn zoals Onassa zegt dat je Seroxat nodig hebt om goed te kunnen functioneren...
Ik hoop dat het allemaal goed met je gaat komen! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

